# Rutherglen Breweries (brewery Reviews)



## Beer Krout (13/6/05)

Tried out the two breweries of the region during the annual Rutherglen Winery Walkabout. 
www.rutherglenvic.com/events/majorevent_more.asp?majoreventID=3 

Bintara Brewery (est. 2003) 
www.bintarabrewery.com.au 
Crystal Wheat 
Pale Ale 
Lager 
Bock (Seasonal) 6.0% 

Lets start with the good news. 
Since it was winter, I decided to try the seasonal bock. Lovely clean chocolate malty taste with the crispness of a lager, which of course it is. Impressive. 
The horror began when my mate purchased a bottle of the lager and a bottle of the pale ale (for his better half). Would you believe, both were infected. You could smell it and you could taste it. They were both undrinkable. All five of us around the table agreed. We told the guy behind the bar. He tasted it and said it was fine. We didnt push the issue. Out of principle, I cant see myself going there again, even though the Bock was lovely. Didnt try the crystal wheat. 
If you in the Rutherglen area, try the fortifieds instead. My personal favourite is the Muscat, great as a winter warmer. 
Note: My mate has a chequered history in his homebrewing. He is an all grainer with more than a few infections to his name. My point is, he knows what an infection tastes like. 


Buffalo Brewery (est. 1999) 
www.buffalobrewery.com.au 
Buffalo Lager 
Buffalo Wheat 
Buffalo Stout 
Buffalo Dark Ale 
Buffalo Ginger Ale 

Contrary to the website, the pubs beer menu has been given the once over by the local spelling champion. 
The Lager, apparently a gold medalist, was highly hopped, homebrew aroma, and even a slight grainy taste. Not bad, but not great. 
The wheat was in the hoegaarden vein, a large hint of orange peel or hallertau. Pretty good. 
The ginger beer tasted like the beer equivalent of a gingerbread man. Some residual sugar. Not bad at all. 
The dark ale was lightly roasted. 
The stout was a full bodied highly roasted with some chocolate notes. Too much roast for me. 
We turned up the morning after theyd had their walkabout event where they had attracted over 600 people. The brewers wife says they are doing very well and get two or three bus loads every weekend.


----------



## dicko (13/6/05)

> Contrary to the website, the pubs beer menu has been giving the once over by the local spelling champion.



I hope that their beer is better than their spelling. :lol:  


http://www.buffalobrewery.com.au/products.htm

Cheers


----------



## Beer Krout (25/7/05)

Gave them an email. 

All fixed now. 
Buffalo Brewery


----------



## TheWiggman (3/7/15)

And 10 years later...
I saw this in the Border Mail last week - http://www.bordermail.com.au/story/3173085/hoppy-days-a-new-drop-for-rutherglen-wine-region/
Apart from potentially shattering my dreams as I intend to open up my own brewery in the region one day, the apparent business model is an interesting one. Getting Simon Bardill on board was a handy move. However the follow-up comments from the owners (Swalwell) has me a bit confused -

But Swalwell explains once you know what you’re doing, basic beer brewing isn’t rocket science.
“It’s like cooking, it’s all smoke and mirrors,” he says.
“Really, monks were doing it in caves.”

As someone who takes their own brewing seriously I can't agree with that sentiment. Basic beer brewing often results in basic beer; it really is an art to get from 'ok beer' to 'great beer'. Like a chef, you can have all the ingredients for the best recipe in the world but it is not a matter of combining them all and putting them on the plate. 
Considering the other two breweries in this thread died I'm keen to see how this one goes. And being only 7 mins up the road, I'll be giving it a go once the doors open.


----------



## doon (3/7/15)

Its open. Opened a few weeks ago


----------



## TheWiggman (3/7/15)

Well my weekend just got busier then didn't it?


----------



## TheWiggman (12/7/15)

Dropped in today to pick up a 6 pack. Waited around for a few minutes, no service, so went on my way. Not even sure if they sell bottled beers but I didn't see any. 
Baulked at the bar prices though. $6 for a pot, $8 a schooner and $11 for a pint. It'd want to be good.


----------



## doon (12/7/15)

I follow them on facebook etc pretty sure they arent doing bottles yet. Shame you experienced bad service it seems like a nice place with good food etc


----------

